# Solar panels track the sun for more efficiency



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Solar panels track the sun for more efficiency.



> *Photovoltaic modules equipped with a moveable mounting and a new control system from Siemens are able to precisely follow the course of the sun. Thanks to a new algorithm based on astronomical data, the solar panels track the sun in line with not only the time of day but also the time of year and the precise geographical location of the photovoltaic installation. As a result, their energy yield is more than 35 percent higher than fixed systems.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## paulwood (Feb 22, 2011)

The capacity of a Solar PV Panel is as what is given in it&#8217;s name plate. The out put will invariably be given in DC power out put in watts. The watt out put of an array of PV panels has to be converted to a practical unit which is kw (DC) and for this purpose the total watts (DC) of the PV module array is added up and divided by 1000.
Sadly this out put too does not give an indication of the ultimate power available to you for useful work due to several factors which derate the out put.


----------

